# Props from my 2009 haunt



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Here is my Animated coffin from last year. It was just a test run before setting up most of the other props. It looks really spooky at night with a red light inside the coffin that makes the fog glow red. It's run by a Daton gearmother and camshaft/slider. One of these days I'll convert it to pneumatics.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Somehow I managed to embed a video successfully in the welcome room but I have NO Idea how I did it...LOLOL I'll try it again.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Some other props from 09*

Now that I think that I got this embedding thing down here are a few other props from my 09 haunt. Some of you may have seen these in the welcome room.

Axworthy daytime.






Pneumatic overhead lunger.











Grave Crawler


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

That's a great coffin! Nice movement on the grave crawler and the axworthy, I like the other guys flying around too


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Nic coffin. Really nice effect. You know, rather than little ghosts, bats would look pretty cool flying around.


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

Just joined your youtube channel


----------



## Alucard (Jul 21, 2009)

Amazing work!


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

Nice!! It's all great, but I LOVE that coffin! I can just imagine how spooky that ust look at night!


----------



## scarymovie (Feb 14, 2010)

I love the coffin and the ghosts it looks really cool at night the tot's must of loved it! Great job dude!


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

Wow! Cool stuff.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Great job !


----------



## Psyc0 Walrus (Sep 1, 2009)

Wow that pnuematic overhead thing would be SWEET! what sized cylinder you use for it?


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Psyc0 Walrus said:


> Wow that pnuematic overhead thing would be SWEET! what sized cylinder you use for it?


 It's a 1.5" bore X 12" cylinder. Here are some pics of the mechanism. Note the bar in the back that makes the arms fly forward using just geometry.


----------



## Mad Mad Mark (Jan 1, 2010)

Very nice! I like the ghost a lot ! High creep-factor!


----------



## PropBoy (Sep 4, 2008)

I like your arm linkage. It would seem very smooth. I used a cable, but I like the solid motion of yours.

-PB


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Great props!!!!


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Love the coffin, awesome props!


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

It was nice meeting you...its great to put the face of the haunter to the haunt. You do a really good job in working the "yard" that you have. Hope to see more of you at the Make and Takes!!


----------



## doggieshop (Jul 15, 2008)

I love the pnuematic Ghost... I think this would be a good M&T project.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Very nice job on all the props.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

PropBoy said:


> I like your arm linkage. It would seem very smooth. I used a cable, but I like the solid motion of yours.
> 
> -PB


The linkage is ultra smooth. I did toy around with using cables, but cables can't "push" they can only pull and wouldn't have reset the arms reliably at the end of the cycle.

Doggie, This wouldn't be a good project for a MnT, since it's rather expensive and requires tools (welder, drill press, and other metal working tools) that most people don't have. It doesn't conform to the thrifty nature of our MnT group. Besides, pneumatics are officially off the project list for our group (for good reason). If anyone has an interest in a pneumatic build I'd love to host one. A simple lift like a grave jumper or trash can terror would be a pretty good project for first timers. I'm Planning on building a MIB (monster in a box) as well as a few other pneumatic items for this years haunt.


----------



## abner135 (May 31, 2009)

Great job on your haunt


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

very cool props, love the jumper! what motors did you use in the coffin and in the grave crawler? love the opening motion with the coffin, wouldn't mind a tutorial,


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Excellent props! Would love to have that mechanism for my coffin too.


----------



## scarymovie (Feb 14, 2010)

The fog on the coffin gives it the perfect touch!

the flying ghosts was a brilliant idea!


----------

